# Is the lavalock nomex seal safe for food?



## floridasmoke1 (May 26, 2022)

Non smoker related. 

I have a big aluminum 5 gal pot that I use for outdoor cooking, like jambalaya and gumbo. The lid is not very heavy so I want to create a seal around it and will put some weight on it to keep it sealed good. 

I have some of the lavalock seal. Would this be a good option? 

Food won’t come in contact with the seal but I’m worried about the steam coming in contact with the seal and getting back into the food.


----------



## BigW. (May 26, 2022)

I think quickly, the steam & splatter would get on the seal and be very difficult/impossible to clean.  Then there probably would be some food safe issues from the dirty seal.  I don't think these lids are meant to seal tightly.


----------



## dr k (May 26, 2022)

What's the problem that you need a seal?  Drips from the lid down the outside of the vessel?  If you seal something with weight, pressure raises the boiling temp of water so it cooks faster.  Like the radiator cap that has a 16lb/psi or so rating.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (May 26, 2022)

dr k said:


> What's the problem that you need a seal?  Drips from the lid down the outside of the vessel?  If you seal something with weight, pressure raises the boiling temp of water so it cooks faster.  Like the radiator cap that has a 16lb/psi or so rating.


Jambalaya needs a really tight seal to keep the steam in and help cook the rice. Steam is escaping through the lid that’s not very tight


----------

